
Prediction: The scooter startups will introduce a subscription fee - microdrum
Their basic economics aren&#x27;t working with all of the competition. And cities won&#x27;t allow the scale to support their valuations. They will introduce monthly subscription fees to participate in the scooter shares. That will be the first indicator that things are going south.
======
anoncoward111
Haha yes, I agree. Same thing happened with the health insurance industry in
the United States. There was too much capital risk and illiquidity in letting
people pay ONLY for whatever medical services they wanted or needed...

...so the government forced you to buy an ongoing subscription instead (your
monthly premiums, which are usually $600-2000 per month unless subsidized by
employer or government program)

